# Hello



## DrElix (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
This is my 1st post and I'm happy joining this great beauty forum. I hope to enrich more my skincare knowledge with you and contribute when possible to spread beauty culture and benefits.
Happy great day everybody,


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## DrElix (Feb 28, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


Thank you so much


----------



## Dawn (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome to Specktra!  ❄


----------



## DrElix (Mar 1, 2020)

Dawn said:


> Welcome to Specktra!  ❄


Thank you so much


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the specktra.


----------

